# So I now have *two* Apple id's :(



## sixnsolid (Mar 13, 2009)

Sigh... because I am a ditz I did not change my Apple ID to the *[email protected]* format until after I upgraded a phone.  For a million years I've been *abcd* for my apple ID. When it was requested after the update process I did change it and kept on moving.  I went on to upgrade an iPad and didn't really think about it.  Yesterday evening, when trying to update apps on the iPad I noticed the ID on the update app screen was still *abcd*.  I kept getting a password error every time I tried to enter one, too    No amount of signing out, signing in on the iPad would change that default in the app upgrade screen.  I also could not upgrade the apps on my computer because I kept getting a "you haven't purchased the major version of this app" type message    Finally, in desperation I followed through on the "iForgot" screen that came up after a million tries on the update app screen.  It actually allowed me to reset the password on my *abcd"* ID, sent the link to my "*[email protected]* email addy and then allowed me to update the apps on my iPad - despite being logged in under *[email protected]*.  I am truly confused!

And, iOS5 broke Stanza       

Anyone have any similar issues?


----------



## BrentKnowles (Mar 8, 2011)

That sucks.

I haven't upgraded yet... I'll be cautious when I do so. Thanks for the heads up.


----------

